
Pilots Are Exposed to the Equivalent of 75 Chest X-Rays per Year - 099812477
https://www.travelstatsman.com/04022019/pilots-are-exposed-to-the-equivalent-of-75-x-rays-per-year/
======
basicplus2
But a different sort of radiation..

[https://hps.org/publicinformation/ate/faqs/radiationtypes.ht...](https://hps.org/publicinformation/ate/faqs/radiationtypes.html)

[https://www.mirion.com/learning-center/radiation-safety-
basi...](https://www.mirion.com/learning-center/radiation-safety-basics/types-
of-ionizing-radiation)

